# My litter C



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Litter borned 11.01.11 - magic date! 

Mom: UROCZA PIĘKNOŚĆ Black and White
Dad: BIG MAC Nezumi

Babies is 9, 8 females and 1 male. 5 shs blue and 4 sh blue.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww! So adorable! And already beautiful


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I love blue satins!! =o) Very pretty.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I like them very much


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Goodness....

I rarely covet other people's mousey colours, but gotta say, those satin blues are _quite_ special :love1 :love1


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow! I love blue mice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Simply beautiful :love , Congrats! I can feel myself turning a delicate shade of Green! :mrgreen:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1 what a beuatiful colour :love1


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks all! 
Pic from yesterday:










Babys left nest today


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

What a beautiful litter


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwwwww, more pics pls? soooooooooo pretty


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

I have short video


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

You have some amazing blues!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Bluetiful!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Bluetiful!


bluetiful bluetiful bluetiful!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

i totally agree i love blues shame you live so far away


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

I know, I know  tomorrow will be the next photos with them


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

Awwwww they are gorgeous


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, I have BIG suprise, my babies are blue agouti! not all but a considerable proportion. Look at pics:


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Awwwww they are absolutely stunning!! i love them :mrgreen: :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That last one of the blue agouti: WANT!!!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

mine...all mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Lou-Fraser said:


> Awwwww they are absolutely stunning!! i love them :mrgreen: :love


couldn't of said it better


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Ahhh, they are GORGEOUS! Want want want want...


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

zoocrewmice said:


> Ahhh, they are GORGEOUS! Want want want want...


says it all :lol:


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm very impressed with the depth of color on those guys! Puts my blues to shame, you should be VERY proud as they are very fine mice!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

BLUES! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you fancy moving to scotland?? :lol: OHHHHH its sooo not fair i want them


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They are really gorgeous I would buy all of them off you if you lived near lol.


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks! litter have a new owners but soon I will have beautiful dove tans, champagne tans and pew in satin. Very big mice and very good show type :twisted:


----------

